# Cydectin question



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I looked at the label of Cydectin, and the active ingredient is Moxidectin. Moxidectin is also the active ingredient in Quest horse wormer paste. Is it the same thing? Can I use the paste? I did notice that there was 5 mg/ml moxidectin in the pour on vs. 20 mg/ml moxidectin in the quest. Just wondering here.

Suzie


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think this has been discussed before, I believe the dose for Quest is 1CC/100LBs


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Yup you can use the quest. I use it instead of cydectin.

Quest is 1cc per 100lbs. Squirt the quest gel into a syringe to dose.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

[Squirt the quest gel into a syringe to dose.  
[/quote]

You are amazingly smart


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I went to the feedstore to buy some chicks, and checked on pricing for Cydectin. Whoa! I'll order it from Jeffer's! But I did look to see what the active ingredient was to see if I could find a "generic". I don't buy Excedrin extra strength from Walmart, I buy the Equate equivalent. But, I also do not want to take any chances on my babies. If I *HAVE* to use Cydectin, then that is what they will get. But when I looked at the expiration date I would never use it all before it expired. I just couldn't see paying $80.00 for something I was only going to use 1/2 a bottle of when I have so many other supplies I still need to get. I can use the Quest, and use it up before it expires. Plus, when my friend gets her goats, we can then split the cost and split the bottle.

Suzie


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Suzie

Personally, because of my small herd, I use the Quest also. With that said......I used pour on cydectin until it was all used up, and the bottle was done getting 4 or 5 years old. It was still working good way past its exp. date on the bottle. I also had the same thing happen with Valbazen......and it was still working fine too. 
I usually keep all this type stuff stored in a cool place inside of my house, so I think it probably last better that way. I kinda always wonder when I walk in somebody's hot barn in the middle on the summer, and see wormer/meds up on a shelf, just how much damage that the heat is causing to the stuff......or seeing it there during the winter when freezing is going on. 
I figure that the meds and my goats cost way too much $$$ to take a chance on letting the stuff ruin like that, so I bring mine back to the house every time.

Whim


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

:yeahthat
Amen Whim


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I always seem to have stuff left over after the expiration date too. My vet said it won't hurt anything and most of the stuff is good well past the e-date. Just don't expose it to extreme temp changes. I keep my stuff in an old fridge I have in the back porch for animal food and meds.

I use Quest too, since I have both horses and goats. I stock up on wormer when its on sale, since I go thru so much of it. A lot of the horse/livestock wormers can also be used for dogs and cats. 1 tube of Quest will treat my entire herd of goats (I have majorly reduced my herd size due to the economy and having no one at home anymore but me and the dogs) and I don't have many open left overs that way. New tube each time I de-worm. I de-worm once a month because I live on a 1 acre farm and there are lots of deer wandering thru my yard and horse/goat pens.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

mamatomany said:


> [Squirt the quest gel into a syringe to dose.


You are amazingly smart 
[/quote]

Lol Thanks. But I learned that from Kaye.  It does make it alot easier to dose.

I also use Quest because of the small herd I have.


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I was just at the feed store today and bought Ivermec Plus and Cydectin (pour on). I saw the quest there but did not know I could also use that. Perhaps next time. 

Kim


----------

